# altima 2.5L



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

did the altima come with a 2.5 L at any time. .? i know that it came with the same engine as the 240sx . and someone asked me if the 240sxcame with a 2.5 and i said no but now i see ppl postin stuff about a 2.5 L altima so i jsut want to know if it came in 2.5L . . . thanks


----------



## spirilis (Apr 2, 2003)

It has as of 2002 I believe, the Altima comes in 2 versions: low-end 2.5 models, high-end 3.5SE model
the low-end 2.5 model uses the QR25DE that the Sentra SE-R models use, and the high-end 3.5SE use the VQ35DE like the Maxima, 350Z, G35, etc.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

spirilis said:


> *It has as of 2002 I believe, the Altima comes in 2 versions: low-end 2.5 models, high-end 3.5SE model
> the low-end 2.5 model uses the QR25DE that the Sentra SE-R models use, and the high-end 3.5SE use the VQ35DE like the Maxima, 350Z, G35, etc. *



No, you are mistaken. The SE-R uses the QR25DE that comes from the Altima.


----------

